# Kribensis constantly pooping ?



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

G'day people,

I am just wondering, is it normal for kribensis to be hammering my brown algae in my tank? They have layed eggs before but they went unfertalized. So I figure she is fatting up again, but the male is doing it too, they are eating all the algae they can get there hands on. Its not from there cave they like either, its from everywhere.

I know that cichlids do this in the wild, but I have never observed in that much in an aquarium and I have kept a lot of different types of fish, this is my first ever kribensis pair.

I am not overly concerned about it, just interested, before getting these fish I did a lot of research and a lot of people were looking for algae eaters to put with kribs, but they seem to do a pretty good job themselves.


----------



## Kelly682 (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen my kribensis eating the brown algae. However, her fry do. They feast on it like its going out of style. My little fry are cleaning the tank better than my bristlenose! As for my female Krib, she isn't interested in the algae.

:fish:


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

They are both going nuts on it.

Its not like I stave them haha, they get 3 small meals a deal.

Just find it strange, unless there is green algae there and I just can;t see it for the brown.


----------

